

Ask HN: Hackers I need your opinion - musiic703

If you have the skills to develop websites, do you have the title of a web developer or do you have to go to school for the title?
======
Systemic33
You're only going to need a diploma for calling yourself stuff like engineer
(although that varies by country).

Software engineer = Has diploma

Software developer = Can be anyone

Software guru = Is usually someone who think they're good

<Something> specialist = Usually knows his shit about the subject. (ie.
database specialist)

<Something> scientist = These people are hardcore within their subject, and
almost everyone has diploma (but afaik not required for the title). It's more
of a way you see yourself. (ie. Data scientist).

------
techaddict009
No need to go for School.. If you have skills to develop websites then you can
surely use the title of "Web Developer" !

~~~
wahjah
You don't even need the skills to develop websites!

